# Im mad at metalhead scene and encyclopdia Metallum what a bunch of clown punk idiots



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Ok now I get it, they rejected my two band as not metal enough too much noise in genre, fascists, yeah, noise-metal doesn't exist it's only there Swedish brewed imitator of At the Gates pseudo melodic pseudo brutal, all corporate, and so on, heck my band WRECKAGE reek industrial metal aggression and it's noisy, but they said no, what a bunch of w*nkers idiots, you don't know you're metal encyclopedia metallum If I'm not metal than what the heck is (Fat dork character alert comic book dude in The Simpsons) metalhead specialist of the genre: sunn))) O , Beherit (last albums) are metal anyway, metalheads hate my band apparently too noisy or blatant noise, go to hell metal scene my band noise-metal and noise-metal still as metal in it, fools. :devil: I will summon Molock on you' all so-called true metal twerps mister quantum physic, mister know it all of what is what, arrogance is not a virtue. 

I don't want to be part of the metal scene but noise scene than, brutal skronk of non-metal non punk affectation, of non-original metal nor punk... I'm sorry but I'm so insulted about this, outraged, this site I may never ever visit them, I chat whit them and they were unpolite scornful not nice at all...stupids idiot???
*
https://erebus3.bandcamp.com/album/dementia-infernalis

_*This sound to me like metallic, noisy= 1+1=2 noise-metal, game over you lose, common don't tell me this is not noise-metal genuine for purist of genre, this is causal, there are acausal and causal things in life and this is a causal case, prove by science , a dolphin would tell you?*_







That not me that's Marlon Brando in Apocalypse now ?

And this band of mine Caustic Implosion is not metal to be fair it's bludgeoning noise-punk

If i marketed this ambient black metal would it past the test on Encyclopedia Metallum snobs

https://erebus3.bandcamp.com/album/decay-humans-turn-to-ashes

This is noise pure noise or is it's dorks alert again someone gonna tell me it's not:

https://erebus3.bandcamp.com/album/masochistic-christ

This is the local noise-metal mob, me and Christo


----------

